# Gulf States Pier



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

Any word on what's going down on Gulf Staes Pier?


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

I was there yesterday. Kings one after another. Must have been 5 or 6 on at a time. I saw probably 8 landed and I was only there for 45 min.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Water turned dingy Saturday, was OK Sunday.
Kings, bullreds, a few ling hooked (three landed this week), and (of course) the sharks :whistling:


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

anything going on down there the last few days? It is the 22nd now.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey bud, check out this website. This is the forum for all of the Gulf State pier fisherman... www.gulfshorespierfishing.com


----------

